# [OT]ma vidalinux 1.2?

## z3n0

gente ma oggi non doveva uscire la vidalinux 1.2?

il sito sembra non dire proprio niente  :Sad: 

qualcuno sa qualcosa?

----------

## X-Drum

sarebbe un po troppo ot questo,

vidalinux != gentoo

----------

## randomaze

 *z3n0 wrote:*   

> gente ma oggi non doveva uscire la vidalinux 1.2?
> 
> il sito sembra non dire proprio niente 

 

Non per dire ma mi sembra che il sito e il forum vidalinux possano rispondere al tuo quesito in maniera migliore.

Le distribuzioni "gentoo based" sono parzialmente tollerate in questo forum, limitatamente alla loro similitudine con gentoo, la politica di rilascio mi sembra che invece risulti essere abbastanza OT... no?

EDIT: Non chiudo il post proprio perché vorrei una risposta anche dal resto del forum sul mio "o no?"....

----------

## hardskinone

@ randomaze: hai ragione, imvho.

Cmq, vidalinux 1.2 è stata rimandata al primo agosto. Dal sito ufficiale.

----------

## z3n0

ok grazie a tutti e scusate x l'ot  :Wink: 

----------

## wildancer

D'accordo anche io, e poi spiegatemi che caspita vi frega di vidalinux, che c'ha piu di gentoo??? bah  :Laughing: 

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> D'accordo anche io, e poi spiegatemi che caspita vi frega di vidalinux, che c'ha piu di gentoo??? bah 

 

Zitto che scateni flames!!!!  :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> D'accordo anche io, e poi spiegatemi che caspita vi frega di vidalinux, che c'ha piu di gentoo??? bah 

 

beh credo che questa affermazione possa generare anche dei flame, in ogni caso ti posso fornire una mia spiegazione: se vai anche semplicemente a vedere il thread con il sondaggio su: [SONDAGGIO] Pacchetti Binari ti renderai conto che alcune persone avevano questa necessità, da qui il creare un qualcosa di alternativo con un'installer grafico che possa risolvere la cosa. personalmente l'ho provata per curiosità ma non mi sono trovato bene.

----------

## Peach

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> Personalmente l'ho provata per curiosità ma non mi sono trovato bene.

 

l'ho provata pure io, ma devo dire che apparte l'installer grafico è una gentoo stage3 dove la configurazione finale sta a te (localizzazione e via dicendo... nn so se abbiano migliorato il supporto in questa prossima versione)

----------

## z3n0

io sinceramente installali la prima gentoo con vidalinux e sono stato benissimo per 5-6 mesi..

dopo vari problemi ho fatto uno stage3 d.o.c. che continua a darmi solo problemi e non funziona niente e sicneramente avevo pensato di ricorrere alla vidalinux  :Smile: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

non offenderti... ma se con uno stage3 non ti funziona niente... beh credo sia colpa di chi l'ha fatto...  :Wink: 

in ogni caso non credo che la soluzione sia vidalinux. hai lo stage3, e poi? sei a punto e a capo come prima. tanto vale mettersi li e configurarsi lo stage3 come dio comanda no?

----------

## Peach

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> non offenderti... ma se con uno stage3 non ti funziona niente... beh credo sia colpa di chi l'ha fatto... 
> 
> in ogni caso non credo che la soluzione sia vidalinux. hai lo stage3, e poi? sei a punto e a capo come prima. tanto vale mettersi li e configurarsi lo stage3 come dio comanda no?

 

quoto

----------

## bld

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *z3n0 wrote:*   gente ma oggi non doveva uscire la vidalinux 1.2?
> 
> il sito sembra non dire proprio niente  
> 
> Non per dire ma mi sembra che il sito e il forum vidalinux possano rispondere al tuo quesito in maniera migliore.
> ...

 

troppo OT. Il il forum e le ml di vidalinux a cosa servono scusa?

----------

## z3n0

guarda, io ho fatto lo stage3 senza sbagliare la minima riga della guida. non ho saltato manco una virgola.

risultato? bluetooth,lan,scheda tv,office e applicazioni varie non mi funzionano!

la velocità è sempre uqella, ma che me ne faccio di un pc non funzionanante?

con la vida (ritoccata) andava tutto bene (ovviamente kernel gentoo).

----------

## JacoMozzi

L'ho installata ad un amico tanto per vedere come fosse e devo dire che non é a male, anche se alla fine ci si butta dentro lo stesso un sacco di tempo a ritoccare l'installazione...

Spero anch'io che la prossima versione abbia le diverse localizzazioni così é un'alternativa in più a chi vuole passare a GNU/Linux  :Smile: 

Ciao

Jaco

----------

## akx

se posso dire la mia in merito.....ho passato una miriade di distro prima di approdare a Gentoo2005 e tutte con un installer a interfaccia grafica, ora è una settimana che ho iniziato la prima emersione di Gentoo seguendo le varie guide ufficiali e sinceramente dopo 5 installazioni da capo  (stage 3 ) mi affascina sempre di piu proprio per il fatto dell'assenza dell'installer grafico, insomma il bello di Gentoo è che ti crei il sistema come vuoi tu no? Sennò tanto vale una qualsiasi distro!!!Il fatto è che Gentoo non è una distro qualsiasi!....Almeno questo è il mio pensiero

----------

## randomaze

 *z3n0 wrote:*   

> guarda, io ho fatto lo stage3 senza sbagliare la minima riga della guida. non ho saltato manco una virgola.
> 
> risultato? bluetooth,lan,scheda tv,office e applicazioni varie non mi funzionano!

 

Perché il metodo gentoo prevede che ti configuri le cose a manina dopo. Se devo usare "cose strane" per configurare in automatico non é più gentoo ma qualcos'altro.

IMHO anche una Stage3+GRP é ben lontana dall'essere una gentoo vera e propria... vedremo cosa sarà quando ci sarà l'atteso "installer grafico".

P.S. La discussione pro/contro vidalinux continua e non chiudo il topic, prendo atto comunque che non sono il solo a ritenere la data di rilascio di vidalinux un argomento ecessivamente OT.

----------

## neryo

 *akx wrote:*   

> Il fatto è che Gentoo non è una distro qualsiasi!....Almeno questo è il mio pensiero

 

Infatti non e' un distro.. e' questo il problema.. la definizione e' di meta distribuzione.  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> prendo atto comunque che non sono il solo a ritenere la data di rilascio di vidalinux un argomento ecessivamente OT.

 

E' anche fuori luogo qua visto che nessuno credo sia dentro il progetto per dare una risposta

----------

## nomadsoul

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *z3n0 wrote:*   gente ma oggi non doveva uscire la vidalinux 1.2?
> 
> il sito sembra non dire proprio niente  
> 
> Non per dire ma mi sembra che il sito e il forum vidalinux possano rispondere al tuo quesito in maniera migliore.
> ...

 

/idiot_mode ON

ma non doveva anche uscire la nuova debian superstabile bugfree, che rispecchia meglio di tutte le distribuizioni la filosofia opensource, oggi?

Inoltre che dite, le devo cambiare le gomme dell'auto? ho delle michelin...

Ah dimenticavo, che butto spaghetti o penne?

/idiot_mode OFF

----------

## cagnaluia

è uscita!

sarebbe piu che altro semi-OT... cmq.. si sa. .che dalla comunità gentoo.. parlare di vida scuote sempre un pochettino....

hehe..

cmq.. per chi volesse saggiare la potenza di gentoo e la versatilità del comando emerge: www.vidalinux.com

bye

----------

## lopio

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> è uscita!
> 
> sarebbe piu che altro semi-OT... cmq.. si sa. .che dalla comunità gentoo.. parlare di vida scuote sempre un pochettino....
> 
> hehe..
> ...

 

peccato non ci siano le iso 1.2 senza torrent e peccato per i pochi mirror

Ma ho trovato una vittima  e domano provo a convertirlo a gentoo tramite vidalinux. 

Il progetto mi incuriosisce...

----------

## randomaze

 *cagnaluia wrote:*   

> sarebbe piu che altro semi-OT... cmq.. si sa. .che dalla comunità gentoo.. parlare di vida scuote sempre un pochettino....

 

No, niente semi. E' tutto OT e pertanto chiudo il post.

Non prima di averne fatto il merge con uno in cui ci chiedevamo (appunto) quanto fosse OT VidaLinux.

----------

